# Need some info



## puffdog (Sep 20, 2006)

hey all, 
Wife and I got a surprise amount of money in the mail a few hundred $$$ the other day. And she has given me the green light to get a HPS. So I've been looking at the insidesun.com (thanks Mutt) and want to pick up an econo 400w HPS with an 18" batwing reflector. Now I was reading another thread where Mutt was describing 





> What is good with grow boxes other than rooms is. You can take a tempered peice of glass to seperate the "HPS area" from the "plant" area.
> Use the two CPU fans that you were gonna use and use them for exahusting heat. Hard mount the HPS light to the under side of the top of the cab. and seperate the area with the glass. Just make the bulb accessable easily. Same prinicple as the hood, but only costs 2 CPU fans and a peice of tempered glass.


 I want to know if someone can tell me what the measurements are of the reflector (how wide and how long and how high) when it's set up. I was thinking of making a closed box for the light and reflector with a glass bottem and the two cpu fans to cool it down as what Mutt was describing in the thread. I have some tempered glass sections at work and was wondering if one of these would work. 

I would also like to say the knowledge you guys have is mind blowing. And it is also very funny. There is a thread about the difference of breeders and seed growers that I was reading. It was very deep and a little heated. As I was reading, it hit me funny, now don't take this the wrong way but you guys that are moderators and some others are as close to being "pot nerds" as I've ever seen. I just lost it and started cracking up and I thank you for it.
For us new guys that have never really grown before it's Great but the straight and narrow people would never think that someone who enjoys the herb can know and remember every micro bit of information as you guys do. So when I get my first crop done I will toast to you all. Because without you guys it would never come to be. Thanks again.


----------



## Smoked Out One (Sep 20, 2006)

HPS produce alot of heat, its best have a big area to grow in with lots of ventilation.


----------

